# a helpful book



## whiterose

I just read a cute new book called Treat Your Partner Like a Dog: How to Breed a Better Relationship and highly recommend it for anyone who wants to keep their marriage going well. My husband and I both read it and laughed and learned some tips, especially how to focus on positives in the relationship. We like to discuss blogs and books to see if we agree with the writers. Usually he and I agree which brings us closer.


----------



## Igohida

Thanks for the suggestion! I've been looking for something like this.


----------

